# Sell and buy used stuff on ShopTemp.net!



## Costello (Feb 8, 2011)

ShopTemp.net comes with a marketplace for used items. Do you have something you want to sell? Sell it on ShopTemp.net!
The tutorial below will guide you through the process of submitting your article on ShopTemp and attempt to answer a few questions regarding ShopTemp and the trading forum in general.

*1. Used/second-hand offers? Where?*
The first thing you should ask yourself is: what do you want to buy/sell ?
If you are looking to get, say, a really cheap Supercard DSTWO, here is the process you should follow.

First, go to ShopTemp.net and search for Supercard DSTWO






Click the Supercard DSTWO product. When you're on the product page, check out the "Used" tab





That's where used offers will appear. The used offers also appear in the ShopTemp infoboxes like here:





*2. How do I buy used stuff?*
You have two possibilities:

Either you go to the product page, on the used tab, you click "Buy now" and purchase the product via PayPal directly, if available
Or if you don't like this, contact the buyer by PM on GBAtemp to arrange another payment method
Buying stuff is done at your own risks, if you use the first method via paypal you might get buyer protection (if you get screwed you can get your money back from paypal) so either way be careful who you buy stuff from.

*3. How do I submit mine?*
Want to sell your own Supercard DSTWO (or whatever else)?
Go back to the Supercard DSTWO product page, in the "Used" tab. You will find this if you arent logged in:





If you see the above; you must log in with the little link at the top right corner of the page:





Once you are logged in you should be seeing this:





Click the button to reveal this form:




Fill in the form accordingly. (If you don't have a paypal address, create one!)

The offer will appear instantly.

*4. How do I know when someone purchases my item?*
You will receive a PM on GBAtemp, and an email notification will be sent to the address associated to your GBAtemp account.
If the user purchased the item from PayPal directly you will also receive an email at your paypal address informing you of the purchase.

*5. How do I know where to ship the item when someone purchases it?*
When someone purchases your item via PayPal, they are required to enter their full name and shipping address.
Consequently when you receive your payment via Paypal it will come with the shipping address.
If you decide not to use PayPal and negociate your own deal by PMs on GBAtemp, then the buyer will probably just tell you their shipping address.

*6. I want to sell loads of items at once. How do I do that?*
You can't do that on ShopTemp. Well you could, but it gets complicated:

For each item you want to sell, find the product in our catalog (see step 1) and submit your offer
If the item you want to sell is not in our catalog (for example you want to sell an old N64 game?) you can add a product to the catalog yourself. After you add the product it will take a few hours to be approved (or disapproved if you entered invalid information or bad formatting) then you can search it on the catalog and submit your used offer (see step 2).
 As you can see it takes a lot of effort so you might be better off using the good old Trading Forums for that.

*7. I want to sell something but the product is not listed in your catalog. What should I do?*
If the item you want to sell is not in our catalog (for example you want to sell an old N64 game?) you can add a product to the catalog yourself. After you add the product it will take a few hours to be approved (or disapproved if you entered invalid information or bad formatting) then you can search it on the catalog and submit your used offer (see step 2).

*8. Do I really have to use ShopTemp? The trading forum was cool*
You can still sell/buy your stuff from the trading forum but it doesn't get nearly as much visibility as ShopTemp, so it is not ideal for selling stuff. On the other hand the Trading forum can only be accessed by advanced members (newcomers do not have access) so it might eliminate scammers.

*9. Who has access to selling and buying on ShopTemp.net?*
BUYING:
Regular visitors can purchase items using direct Paypal payments
All registered members of GBAtemp can either purchase items using direct Paypal payments or by contacting the seller via GBAtemp PMs to arrange payment
SELLING:
All registered members of GBAtemp can sell used items
Visitors must get a GBAtemp account and log in before they can sell items


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 10, 2011)

This is really awesome. I will give it a look and try it out.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 10, 2011)

wow i can sell now O.o


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 11, 2011)

mkk i guess. but is it possible to remove the box at the top that says where to buy the cards.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 11, 2011)

awesome, no fees like ebay?


----------



## MrCooper (Feb 11, 2011)

This is magical, i may get in to this


----------



## FlashX007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does it have to be paypal?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait if we already have this why do we still need the gbatemp trading forums to sell used stuff


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm having trouble trying to log in using my GBATemp.net account. When I click on the button in top right had quarter it leads me to this link:
http://gbatemp.net/i-templogin?shoptemp=1

That in turn leads me back to the main page of GBATemp.net. Is this a bug?


----------

